# Itouch problem:



## Rasengone (Jul 28, 2009)

My Itouch has been in a disbaled state with a picture of a USB plug on it pointing towards the itunes icon. I've tried doing a hard and soft restore, neither have worked. Please help.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Rasengone

Make sure you're USB is unplugged. when you're at the screen with the itunes symbol and the usb arrow, hold down the home and sleep button until the screen goes black, at this point, keep holding for another 10 seconds. at this point your screen should look black as if the ipod is off. Connect to the computer and itunes should show a message like "itunes has just discovered an ipod in recovery mode" you'll be able to do a restore and regain use of your touch.


----------

